# When can I put fry into general population?



## Jaynee (Oct 11, 2006)

I have four platy fry of various ages/size. Two are about a month old, and the larger of the two measures about 1/2 an inch from tip to end. The other two are only a couple weeks old and are still see-through and small.

I'm just wondering - at what point can I begin putting them into the general population with the adult fish? I just don't want the dwarf gourami to go nipping at the baby fish the minute I put it in the tank (although fortunately there are hiding places in the tank that the gourami can't get into - but the question is whether the fry would be able to find them before possbily being bit/eaten).

What do y'all do?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Jaynee said:


> When can I put fry into general population?


Jy:

When the fry, juvies or young adults will not "fit into the mouths" of any of your "general population" fish.

TR


----------



## Jaynee (Oct 11, 2006)

Tried to put the biggest fry into the general population tonight and immediately fished him back out. He looked PRECIOUS swimming in the big tank for about 20 second, until Mami Gourami came at him like Jaws hunting teenagers. The fry got away (he swam RIGHT for the breeder net and tucked in near a corner), but them one of the red wag platys came hunting for dinner despite the fact that I fed them 4-5 minutes before I put the fry in the tank. That poor fry - had the scare of his life!! He practically swam into the net that I put in the tank to get him out.

So I'll wait a bit longer - I think he's big enough, but those other fish are ruthless. *lol*


----------



## Shub (Mar 8, 2009)

I have White Cloud Minnow fry, what im going to do is put them with the other fish once they have there full colour and actually look like the adults or to be on the safe side you could wait until they are nearly the same size as there parents.
My fry are now 2 months and ive still got them seperate from the adults, but they do live in a seperate tank until they are bigger rather than a net.

hope this helped?

Shub


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Good info! Thanks!

I guess I will probably keep then in the 20 gal for a few months!

So that they dont get eatten:lol:

Yum yum!


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

I put my fry in the big tank only when they have grown too big to fit in the mouth of the biggest fish in the tank.


----------

